# Pics of Sophie



## Tom F (Jul 12, 2005)

Pic of 10 week old Sophie


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Welcome. :wave: She's just adorable. :angel8:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

What a little cutie


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Sophie is so cute


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

What a cute little lady!


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

Awww! She's adorable! You wouldn't happen to want rid of her, would you? 
Only kidding, she's definitely a looker, though.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

oh how precious!!!


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Sophie is adorable.


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

What a cutie. :wave:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Welcome....your Sophie is adorable..I look forward to seeing more pic's of her.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Hello & welcome What a sweetheart :wave:


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh she's darling. I love her.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

she is so cute


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

aww! what a sweet little face shes so cute! i love her color


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

awww what a precious cutie !! lovely color

kisses nat


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

How cute!


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Hi and Welcome. Sophie is so adorable. I want to squeeze her.

Leslie


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

What a gorgeous girl!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

She is beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

so cute


----------



## Mr Bigs Mummy (May 29, 2005)

what a beautiful pup. Sophie is a really pretty name for her too 

How is she doing so far, is she settling in well


----------



## Tom F (Jul 12, 2005)

Mr Bigs Mummy said:


> what a beautiful pup. Sophie is a really pretty name for her too
> 
> How is she doing so far, is she settling in well


Thanks for all the compliments on Sophie. She is really cute. Unforunately things are not going as well as I would want. I'm going to post in the questions forum so I don't have to keep checking two forums to get help.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Sophie is adorable. Love the pic of her sleeping.


----------

